

Ask HN: What do you want to know about Heroku? - craigkerstiens

I've started writing more lately about how Heroku works internally, as I've been increasingly having people interested in hearing. No, not the technical under the cover details, much of that is already available at the Heroku site itself and in a detailed response to the question over on Quora: http://www.quora.com/Scalability/How-does-Heroku-work.<p>I've written about how our teams are structured and we decide which tools we use. Most recently I wrote about Maker's Day, which is a day guaranteed to have no meetings so engineers can get things done. What else are engineers and entrepreneurs interested in knowing about? Hiring, How Product Features are Decided, etc?
======
nimmen
that was nice article to read, thanks for sharing info. I would like to know
what you use RabbitMQ for, more detailed info. Also some insights, what
infrastructure improvements are in mind and why(think changing X to Y, because
Z). Also some stats would be cool.

